# Sticky  31 Rqs Gas Problem! And 31fqbhs



## Above & Beyond

As I was getting ready for our first trip in our new 31RQS I was flushing tanks checking tire pressures etc. 
Then I noticed that the gas line that goes back to the water heater was damaged by the shackle from the leaf springs. They or gilligan routed the gas line right next to the center shakle bracket & when ever you hit a bump it was hitting the gas line. It is not leaking but it also destroyed the nut on the shakle!
How would you like your springs to come loose on your new trailer then while it is sliding down the road sparking it ignites the broken gas line? 
To make a long story shorter I moved the gas line about 1 inch over from the bracket but when I get back from my big trip it is going in to have the damaged gas line replaced!
I hope that everybody takes the time to inspect their trailers because it could affect other models to.





























My trip was almost over before it started. I hope mine is the only one but please check your gas lines!

I edited this to let people know there is another trailer with the problem...........John


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow Todd... That's more than a little disturbing!








I will definitely be checking mine!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Above & Beyond

Being a Firefighter I know first hand how bad this could have been. Im glad I found it when I did because we are leaving tomorrow for our 3500 mile shake down trip. Just 18 hours left of this shift and I am off for 5 weeks. Its going to be a long 18 hours!


----------



## MChief

Hey!!! thanks for the heads up, will surely check ours, and you guys are so lucky five weeks?? PD here !!and we could hardly get two weeks off at a time!!!!!! Here hoping you have a Great trip, tell us about it when you return!! Mchief


----------



## jba4ever

Thanks for the heads up! We just got our new 31RQS home last week and I just finished moving our gas line over this afternoon. I found the same thing with mine after reading or post. It had not rubbed much but I would not have known so soon if you had not shared your findings.


----------



## camping479

Good thing you checked your trailer out and found it. It's a good idea to give things a once over on a regular basis.

Have a great trip!!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I will be checking that on my Outback tomorrow for sure! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Found it on mine this past weekend......I'll be moving it next weekend.....joy, joy......Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I checked my gas line this past weekend, and we are a good two inches inside of the shackle, so...Whew! One less project to worry about!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945

Wow, thanks. Just picked ours up last weekend. I will be checking mine for sure before it's maiden voyage.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Check my last Thursday while camping and I have a good 2-3" to spare....


----------



## Insomniak

Guess somebody smacked Gilligan on the back of his head and said "NO.....NOT THERE YOU IDIOT" !!!

Thanks for bumping this thread up - I'll walk down to the neighbors tomorrow and have him check his 31RQS. YIKES !!!


----------



## Thor

I am sure glad you found the problem before it really turned into one. Thanks for the heads up. Check mine last night and happy to report that my TT is ok.

Thanks again
Thor


----------



## HootBob

Mine is fine
But Glad you caught it and fixed it before something bad happened

Don


----------



## Above & Beyond

It so far appears to be limit4ed to the 31RQS however there could be others. the real problem is not the routing of the gas line but the metal that is welded to the frame that holds the cast iron that bolts to the 2 springs is toooo short. This allows the springs to hit the frame when the gas line is not there. If you look at other out backs or other tt's that bracket is much taller which keeps the springs away from the frame. Does any one have any connections at keystone? Thanks todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm guessing Gillian grabbed the hose for a 28' trailer but decided he could make it fit vs walking back and getting the right length hose.


----------



## mountainlady56

Above & Beyond said:


> It so far appears to be limit4ed to the 31RQS however there could be others. the real problem is not the routing of the gas line but the metal that is welded to the frame that holds the cast iron that bolts to the 2 springs is toooo short. This allows the springs to hit the frame when the gas line is not there. If you look at other out backs or other tt's that bracket is much taller which keeps the springs away from the frame. Does any one have any connections at keystone? Thanks todd


Yes, sir!
WE ALL DO!! Just go to www.keystonerv.com, find the service #, and make that toll-free phone call!! I had to call them, several times, when I first got my TT, as I had major problems, and terrible service. Glad you found that problem, Todd!!
Darlene action


----------



## Insomniak

Thanks again for posting this topic!

I walked over to the neighbors today and told him about the problem. He took a look at the underside of his 31RQS and right away said "WOW, uh-oh". I took a look, and sure enough, the propane line is routed right above the leaf spring shackles. There was no damage to the gas line or the nut/bolt on the shackle, but you could see that with some heavy loading and a rough road how easy it would be for the line to become damaged. I'd say the gas line was no more than 1/16 to 1/8 of an inch away from the shackle.

I also looked under our 23RS to make sure we were ok, and.....duh.....our gas line doesn't even go past the axles !!!! Dunno what I was thinking.

Gilligan really needs to find a different line of work. Waiter perhaps?


----------



## sleecjr

Just picked up my 31rqs today. Gas line is still a problem on these. I had the dealer move it before i took delivery. The gas line had some damage just from being deliverd to the dealer, but it should be fine in the new spot.


----------



## Rip

sleecjr said:


> Just picked up my 31rqs today. Gas line is still a problem on these. I had the dealer move it before i took delivery. The gas line had some damage just from being deliverd to the dealer, but it should be fine in the new spot.


Any pictures I pick up my 31rqs this wed.??????


----------



## sleecjr

Rip said:


> Just picked up my 31rqs today. Gas line is still a problem on these. I had the dealer move it before i took delivery. The gas line had some damage just from being deliverd to the dealer, but it should be fine in the new spot.


Any pictures I pick up my 31rqs this wed.??????
[/quote]

No pictures of the camper yet. The dealer did take pictures of the gas line to send to keystone. Maybe they will fix it


----------



## Rip

sleecjr said:


> Just picked up my 31rqs today. Gas line is still a problem on these. I had the dealer move it before i took delivery. The gas line had some damage just from being deliverd to the dealer, but it should be fine in the new spot.


Any pictures I pick up my 31rqs this wed.??????
[/quote]

No pictures of the camper yet. The dealer did take pictures of the gas line to send to keystone. Maybe they will fix it








[/quote]
So the gas line is easy to see that it is in the wrong place right under the slider side???


----------



## sleecjr

Rip said:


> Just picked up my 31rqs today. Gas line is still a problem on these. I had the dealer move it before i took delivery. The gas line had some damage just from being deliverd to the dealer, but it should be fine in the new spot.


Any pictures I pick up my 31rqs this wed.??????
[/quote]

No pictures of the camper yet. The dealer did take pictures of the gas line to send to keystone. Maybe they will fix it








[/quote]
So the gas line is easy to see that it is in the wrong place right under the slider side???
[/quote]

Yes If you look between the tires on the camp stove side. ( not the slide out side) you will see a pipe very close to the frame.( its black) If you look at it you will see where the shackels hit it.


----------



## Rip

sleecjr said:


> Just picked up my 31rqs today. Gas line is still a problem on these. I had the dealer move it before i took delivery. The gas line had some damage just from being deliverd to the dealer, but it should be fine in the new spot.


Any pictures I pick up my 31rqs this wed.??????
[/quote]

No pictures of the camper yet. The dealer did take pictures of the gas line to send to keystone. Maybe they will fix it








[/quote]
So the gas line is easy to see that it is in the wrong place right under the slider side???
[/quote]

Yes If you look between the tires on the camp stove side. ( not the slide out side) you will see a pipe very close to the frame.( its black) If you look at it you will see where the shackels hit it.
[/quote]
Thank you I will stop by the dealer tomorrow and look and have them move it !! If is in the same place, where did they move your to???


----------



## sleecjr

Rip said:


> Just picked up my 31rqs today. Gas line is still a problem on these. I had the dealer move it before i took delivery. The gas line had some damage just from being deliverd to the dealer, but it should be fine in the new spot.


Any pictures I pick up my 31rqs this wed.??????
[/quote]

No pictures of the camper yet. The dealer did take pictures of the gas line to send to keystone. Maybe they will fix it








[/quote]
So the gas line is easy to see that it is in the wrong place right under the slider side???
[/quote]

Yes If you look between the tires on the camp stove side. ( not the slide out side) you will see a pipe very close to the frame.( its black) If you look at it you will see where the shackels hit it.
[/quote]
Thank you I will stop by the dealer tomorrow and look and have them move it !! If is in the same place, where did they move your to???
[/quote]
Just back an inch or 2 fixes the problem.


----------



## Rip

sleecjr said:


> Just picked up my 31rqs today. Gas line is still a problem on these. I had the dealer move it before i took delivery. The gas line had some damage just from being deliverd to the dealer, but it should be fine in the new spot.


Any pictures I pick up my 31rqs this wed.??????
[/quote]

No pictures of the camper yet. The dealer did take pictures of the gas line to send to keystone. Maybe they will fix it








[/quote]
So the gas line is easy to see that it is in the wrong place right under the slider side???
[/quote]

Yes If you look between the tires on the camp stove side. ( not the slide out side) you will see a pipe very close to the frame.( its black) If you look at it you will see where the shackels hit it.
[/quote]
Thank you I will stop by the dealer tomorrow and look and have them move it !! If is in the same place, where did they move your to???
[/quote]
Just back an inch or 2 fixes the problem.
[/quote]
Thank You The Rip


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I know the Keystone Reps read this forum.

Come on guys...tell us you've resolved this problem as the factory!

While we love to poke fun at simple "Gillian" issues, this is a HUGE issue.


----------



## mv945

I looked under our new 31rqs this past weekend and guess what...yup.
The way the trailer was parked at the time had the shackle nut resting right on the gas line and there is visible scratches and wear on the gas line already.
I took some close-up pics but don't have my CF card with me today to post.
Trailer goes in to dealer Thur. morning for the fix, and we are heading out for the maiden camping trip on Friday.
I would not have caught this if not for this forum!


----------



## Rip

mv945 said:


> I looked under our new 31rqs this past weekend and guess what...yup.
> The way the trailer was parked at the time had the shackle nut resting right on the gas line and there is visible scratches and wear on the gas line already.
> I took some close-up pics but don't have my CF card with me today to post.
> Trailer goes in to dealer Thur. morning for the fix, and we are heading out for the maiden camping trip on Friday.
> I would not have caught this if not for this forum!


Went to dealer today to check it out and the line had be hit with the shackel nut and the nut was starting to deform !!!!!!!!!







The dealer said He would move the line !!! We will see when I pick it up tomorrow!!!!! Thanks for the heads-up The Rip


----------



## Insomniak

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know the Keystone Reps read this forum.
> 
> Come on guys...tell us you've resolved this problem as the factory!
> 
> While we love to poke fun at simple "Gillian" issues, this is a HUGE issue.


You're absolutely right about that. This isn't a "Gilligan put the decal on upside down" problem. This is something that has the potential to cause seroius injury or death. Can you say "gross negligence" on the part of the manufacturer?

C'mon guys, repeat after me "yes Your Honor, we deliberately put the propane line on top of the suspension shackles".

Not that there are any Outbackers there that aren't here as well, but how about a big warning post on rv.net ?? Any 31RQS owner up to the task?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Insomniak said:


> I know the Keystone Reps read this forum.
> 
> Come on guys...tell us you've resolved this problem as the factory!
> 
> While we love to poke fun at simple "Gillian" issues, this is a HUGE issue.


You're absolutely right about that. This isn't a "Gilligan put the decal on upside down" problem. This is something that has the potential to cause seroius injury or death. Can you say "gross negligence" on the part of the manufacturer?

C'mon guys, repeat after me "yes Your Honor, we deliberately put the propane line on top of the suspension shackles".

Not that there are any Outbackers there that aren't here as well, but how about a big warning post on rv.net ?? Any 31RQS owner up to the task?
[/quote]

That is a great idea. Anyone that has an account there? Please post this info.


----------



## tdvffjohn

This is a serious issue so I am going to pin this for an undetermined amt of time to keep it in front so that even guests can see it.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

Bump to the front, also wondering about the 30 RLS. Can someone with one check the location of there gas lines?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Insomniak said:


> Gilligan really needs to find a different line of work. Waiter perhaps?


I understand there is a charter tour boat company in Hawaii looking for crew...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945

Here are pics of our trailer:


----------



## tdvffjohn

Wow, that explains and shows the problem, danger, stupidity (pick one) .


----------



## Insomniak

Great photos allright!! Nuff said - Keystone, get on it !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Those pictures are unbelievable. And it's not just one case...this is on all the 31RQS on this site (right?)


----------



## Excursions R Us

just checked my trailer (31 RQS) and it indeed has the pipe as close as could possibly be to the nut and shows definite wear on the pipe. I have taken this trailer since recieving it in March approximately 9000 miles and can say that I am one lucky camper. Taking off for a 30 minute trip up north with the trailer this weekend, guess I will be turning off my propane tanks and flushing my llines before I hit the road. I do hope Keystone takes the appropriate measures to compensate/rectify this issue. This is an excellent opportunity for Keystone to capitalize from a business point of view over its competitors. As you can tell by the mileage already on my trailer, we do a lot of camping/traveling and are only too happy to promote the outback/keystone name to any who ask ( and there were a lot this summer).

Been away from the computer for a while as you can imagine. Read in one of the posts about a bump in the left hand corner???? can someone fill me in on this?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow! That is a little scary!

I sure am glad I did not find that on mine (shiver runs up spine)!








Looks like a pretty easy fix though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Above & Beyond

My trailer is a 07 & the damage to mine is much worse than those pictures above. And as far as I know every 31RQS is affected I have not heard of 1 that is not affected. Its time for every one to check your trailer & start a count of the affected units.


----------



## Rip

What the dealer did to fix mine is loosen all the straps and the quick connecter for the outside stove and move the whole line over a inch and a 1/2 the drilled and restrapped the whole line !!!


----------



## gone campin

I had my DH check our 31 RQS for the gas line and yep there it was just like everyone elses. Dealer kept it overnight to get it fixed and replaced. DH checked two others the dealer had in the lot and found the same thing on them so the dealer is going to fix them as well before they are picked up. Thanks for bringing this to our attention because we do haul with the fridge running all the time.

Linda


----------



## gone campin

We picked up the 31 RQS after having the gas leak fixed and I asked the service guy if he was going to be reporting this to Keystone, because a recall needed to be issued immediately and he said yes, most definatly, it is an extremely dangerous situation.

Linda


----------



## Above & Beyond

You really think it is dangerous? whats the worst that could happen it could blow up catch fire or the spring comes loose at 70mph on a mountain road & the trailer takes you and your family for a ride? Some one is going to get hurt or worse if something is not done soon!


----------



## MJRey

Just curious, has anyone with this problem reported it to the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA). They have a site for reporting safety hazards which I definitely think this qualifies as. The site can be accessed by the link below. I would suggest that everyone who has had this problem should make a report. If they get enough reports about the same problem they will start an investigation. I'm sure that will get Keystone's attention.

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Add mine to the list. And we are leaving for a week long vacation monday AM. Well, guess I'll have to push back the lift off time so I can quick mod this before we go. Hope there is enough "meat" on the trailer frame to move the straps over an inch or so....or maybe "extender" straps....








P.S. Major Kudos to Above and Beyond for finding this... Sure did go Above and Beyond. Probably saved someones life!


----------



## Txcamper

I noticed in the photos that your gas line does not look rusty... my has rust on it and the dealer said they all get a protective covering or rust. Does anyone else have rusty looking gas lines?


----------



## mswalt

> And as far as I know every 31RQS is affected I have not heard of 1 that is not affected. Its time for every one to check your trailer & start a count of the affected units.


I don't know why mine is different, but I just got back from looking at my 31RQS in the storage lot......my gas line is about two to three inches from any of those bolts. It doesn't show any scratches where the bolts or shackes/springs have even touched it.









Unless I'm looking at something altogether different, I guess mine is the exception rather than the rule. BTW, I have the pleated fabtric shade in the kitchen, too, where everyone else seems to have miniblinds.

Mark


----------



## Above & Beyond

You should climb under your trailer start where your out side stove plugs in. Then work your way towards the back of the trailer the spot you are looking for will be pointing straight towards the ground. You wont see it if you dont go under the trailer. If yours is not affected please PM me with your vin # so we can pass it along to keystone. There may have been a few set up differnt In fact if you want to PM me with Vin#'s of affected ones help them out with some home work up front? Todd


----------



## mswalt

> You should climb under your trailer start where your out side stove plugs in. Then work your way towards the back of the trailer the spot you are looking for will be pointing straight towards the ground. You wont see it if you dont go under the trailer. If yours is not affected please PM me with your vin # so we can pass it along to keystone. There may have been a few set up differnt In fact if you want to PM me with Vin#'s of affected ones help them out with some home work up front? Todd


Just got back a few minutes ago. Started where you said, crawled around under the trailer and checked the spots that were close to the axles and wheels (as in the picture above). Looked down the trailer to where it makes a right hand turn to the water heater. I didn't notice anything unusual. Will go again on Wenesday afternoon, take another, _*closer*_ look, and get back to you.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn

I think it is the 07 models, not the 06's.

Keystone is now aware of it and is investigating it to see how wide spread it is and to check the assembly line immediatley.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Another reason to tow with the gas shut off.

The pictures of the shackle look much different than mine, but I will double check it all again now.

nice find


----------



## zoomzoom8

tdvffjohn said:


> I think it is the 07 models, not the 06's.
> 
> Keystone is now aware of it and is investigating it to see how wide spread it is and to check the assembly line immediatley.


Mine is an 06 and I had the problem. I moved the line myself after the dealer here told me it would take two weeks to get me worked in.......what crap....


----------



## Dupper

I just called my local dealer, Freedom RV in O'Fallon MO, and they have not heard of the problem yet. He said that they will take a look at the trailers on their lot.

I plugged the forum at the same time.







He did say that he heard of the forum.


----------



## mv945

Just wanted to add that the dealer fixed ours in about 10-15 minutes. They just removed the gas line brackets and re-screwed them in about an inch or 2 over towards the middle of the trailer. There was plenty of 'meat' on the frame for the self-tapping screws to use. I will try and get pics up sometime this week.


----------



## gone campin

zoomzoom8 said:


> I think it is the 07 models, not the 06's.
> 
> Keystone is now aware of it and is investigating it to see how wide spread it is and to check the assembly line immediatley.


Mine is an 06 and I had the problem. I moved the line myself after the dealer here told me it would take two weeks to get me worked in.......what crap....








[/quote]
Mine is an 06 and it had the problem. Sorry to hear yours didn't think it warranted immediate attention. My dealer took care of it right away.

Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper

hurricaneplumber said:


> Another reason to tow with the gas shut off.
> 
> The pictures of the shackle look much different than mine, but I will double check it all again now.
> 
> nice find


towing with the gas shut off wouldn't help once they got to the campground and then opened the gas...


----------



## Insomniak

New member Gilligan seems to be avoiding this thread !!


----------



## new buyer

Has anyone found this gas line issue on a fifth wheel? Just curious...looking at 2006 29 FBHS Sydney on Sunday. 
Thanks
A&K


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

It appears to only be on the 31RQS. I'm not sure about the new 31FBQS(?) fifth wheel. I dont think the 29FBHS is in the running.


----------



## ctater66

Just picked my '07 31RQS Thurs. 9-21 and the gas line is contacting the shackles. Will be calling dealer, Campingtime, Snellville, GA soon as maiden voyage is Fri. Not sure if I like the fix. Seems there are now extra holes with bare metal in frame for rust to accumulate. Gonna make dealer paint it too. Great site, awesome info, THANKS ALOT


----------



## tdvffjohn

I had checked my 31FQBHS when I arrived home after picking it up and I already had marks on my propane line from the shackle hitting. My dealer moved the line this week but I have not seen it yet so I cannot report on how or how much.

I also edited the thread topic line to show the 2 floorplans.

John

I know the factory had taken care of the31 TT at the assembly line so no more would have it. I will be calling them this week to alert them to this floorplans problems and I assume the new Roo fiver with the same build layout.


----------



## thomas183

Hi I new to the site so if I do this wrong forgive me. Just moved up from a Fleetwood Pioneer TT to a Nice new Outback 31BQBHS. I' ve had it 2 weeks and I checked my gasline and yes its right there at the shackle I took it back to Dealer showed them pictures from this forum of what ie happening and where my line is located and all they would say is that all the other units on the lot were in the same place so they would not move it. Anybody know of another dealer I might deal with in my area or any suggestions. I'am in Southeast Alabama.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## sleecjr

Thomas said:


> Hi I new to the site so if I do this wrong forgive me. Just moved up from a Fleetwood Pioneer TT to a Nice new Outback 31BQBHS. I' ve had it 2 weeks and I checked my gasline and yes its right there at the shackle I took it back to Dealer showed them pictures from this forum of what ie happening and where my line is located and all they would say is that all the other units on the lot were in the same place so they would not move it. Anybody know of another dealer I might deal with in my area or any suggestions. I'am in Southeast Alabama.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tommy


Call Keystone. They know about the problem and can call the dealer to fix.


----------



## Above & Beyond

Dont you think keystone would have contacted the owners before someone gets killed? They have not even posted here to acknoldge that there is a problem that needs to be fixed & as far as I know no service bulletins have been sent to the dealers?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Call Keystone and ask them to call the dealer. My 31FQBHS has marks on it from the ride home from the dealer. I brought it back a few weeks later and they moved the line a little.

John


----------



## thomas183

tdvffjohn said:


> Call Keystone and ask them to call the dealer. My 31FQBHS has marks on it from the ride home from the dealer. I brought it back a few weeks later and they moved the line a little.
> 
> John


John do you know if your line was tack welded at the edge mine looks like it is in several places and it has clamps.

Thanks
Tommy


----------



## tdvffjohn

Welded, no. Mine had clamps along the chassis. The dealer removed part of the line and put a small bend in it to get it 2 inches to the inside. He made a few new brackets and remounted.

If you need or want a few pics, let me know.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Anyone checked the new 32 BHDS? How is that line run?


----------



## CHRISB

Our 2007 30 RLS had this problem. Dealer tech is going to contact Keystone about problem


----------



## waltandkelli

Thanks for the heads up! We just ordered our first TT from Lakeshore yesterday--a 31 RQS. I've e-mail Marci to have their dealership check it out before delivery. Thanks!


----------



## azthroop

We have 2008 31 RQS and the gas line is right over the shakels. It doesn't look like it has hit -- YET, but I don't want to take any chances. We have about 3,000 miles on it so I think we are lucky. I guess I am going to have to try our dealer in town, but I don't want to. It's not the best looking dealership!! I think cousin Vinny and family work in the back. In fact, when we first looked at the trailer he had, one of the cabinets was just hanging there. He said they would fix it before it is sold, but it sure didn't make me want to jump up and buy it.

If I try and do this myself, is the gas line "moveable" or do I need to buy some parts (elbows, etc.)?? It is a bit of a drive in to the dealer.

Also, can I take it to a dealer that sells OTHER kinds of Keystone trailers, or does it have to be the Outback dealer.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## Sayonara

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Anyone checked the new 32 BHDS? How is that line run?


I checked my 2008 32bhds and the gas line is about 2-3 inches above the shackle. no rubbing or problems that i could tell after 250 miles of a 500 mile trip. we just got back and 500 miles total. ill check again in the morning but it does not look like there is any way they could touch
DT


----------



## azthroop

Has there been any update on this issue? We have 2008 and the gas line is VERY close, but not quite touching (okay, grinding) like in these pictures.

I would be curious to know if Keystone has issued a recall or something.

azthroop


----------



## mountainlady56

I've had the service dept at the dealership I use check mine twice, and they assured me it's fine. It was mfd. August 2006, so, apparently, the factory fixed this problem.
Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn

I called the factory after both of these floorplans were discovered to have this problem. I spoke with the rep who showed up at the Niagra rally. He immediately took the issue to the plant floor.

1 in over is close but not hitting is all that matters.

John


----------



## Thor

Checked mine. Everything is ok.

Thanks
Thorsten


----------



## MartyD

Well add mine to the list. 2007 31RQS, same as others, hard line scraped up and shackle pivot bolt pounded flat. Dealer moved the line over and now no problem, but still scary....


----------



## TennesseeOutback1

I just read through this whole post. I just purchased the 08 31RQS. I will be sure to check mine tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> I just read through this whole post. I just purchased the 08 31RQS. I will be sure to check mine tomorrow when I wake up.


Please let us know what you find. Will be interesting to see if Keystone has resolved that HUGE problem.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Ggod to check but I will be surprised if you have the problem. I had called Keystone after this thread was started and again when I had the issue with the fiver. Both times the rep said he was going directly to the factory foreman and have it looked into and fixed. Please let us know if you do have it.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Ggod to check but I will be surprised if you have the problem. I had called Keystone after this thread was started and again when I had the issue with the fiver. Both times the rep said he was going directly to the factory foreman and have it looked into and fixed. Please let us know if you do have it.
> 
> John


Hopefully the foreman's name isn't Gilligan.


----------



## tdvffjohn

He did refer to him as his little buddy







...Uh-oh


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> He did refer to him as his little buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Uh-oh


I knew it...


----------



## TennesseeOutback1

I read through the whole thread the other day. When I got up this morning I went out and checked mine. I've got the 08 31RQS. The gas line was right near the shackle but from the pics posted in this thread my shackles are different. From what I could tell the shackle would have to really rotate good to get into the gas line. The line is about 2 1/2" to 3" away from the shackle and nuts.

I will post pics later.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

I will check my TT in the morning. I figure better safe than sorry!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> I will check my TT in the morning. I figure better safe than sorry!


Agreed.....but I think we only heard of this happening on the 31RQS.


----------



## NC RVer

We got bought a 2005 31RQS Sydney, after reading this I went out in the dark, 32 degree rain to look!
It does not look damaged---but way too close for comfort!
Going to look closer this weekend.
It will be moved over before we travel with it!

Thanks to this forum & the great members we will avoid trouble.

Dennis


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NC RVer said:


> We got bought a 2005 31RQS Sydney, after reading this I went out in the dark, 32 degree rain to look!
> It does not look damaged---but way too close for comfort!
> Going to look closer this weekend.
> It will be moved over before we travel with it!
> 
> Thanks to this forum & the great members we will avoid trouble.
> 
> Dennis


I know we like to have fun here...but it is post like yours that make all the time/effort worth it. If just one person is spared the HUGE problems this could cause.

BTW...you have my fav Outback. If my TV could tow it...I'd have a 31RQS tomorrow!!


----------



## NC RVer

We have only towed it home so far








We can't wait to camp in it









Dennis


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NC RVer said:


> We have only towed it home so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't wait to camp in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis


What are you doing tonight? Get out there and spend the night!!


----------



## Jon & Debbie

Well after seeing this, I guess I am off to the lake and check ours.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## roger

I just bought a 31rqs 2007 and checked mine and it is a problem. the gas line is scarred and is too close to the bracket. do you simply take the pipe bracket loose, move over the pipe and rescrew the bracket into the underside?
Thanks for sharing this, or I would not have even checked it!
Roger


----------



## CamperAndy

roger said:


> I just bought a 31rqs 2007 and checked mine and it is a problem. the gas line is scarred and is too close to the bracket. do you simply take the pipe bracket loose, move over the pipe and rescrew the bracket into the underside?
> Thanks for sharing this, or I would not have even checked it!
> Roger


Yes you can do that is the pipe can be moved and re secured so there is no rub.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## daveschu

I have gotten the gas line on my 31FQBHS relocated by Camping World and re-imbursed by Keystone. I can't believe that I have had the trailer for 3 years and not seen this. Luckily the pipe did not get too badly damaged. Glad I read this post and corrected it before an 8000 mile round trip trip this summer.

Thanks for psoting and helping to keep everyone safe.

Dave


----------



## Bob Landry

mountainlady56 said:


> It so far appears to be limit4ed to the 31RQS however there could be others. the real problem is not the routing of the gas line but the metal that is welded to the frame that holds the cast iron that bolts to the 2 springs is toooo short. This allows the springs to hit the frame when the gas line is not there. If you look at other out backs or other tt's that bracket is much taller which keeps the springs away from the frame. Does any one have any connections at keystone? Thanks todd


Yes, sir!
WE ALL DO!! Just go to www.keystonerv.com, find the service #, and make that toll-free phone call!! I had to call them, several times, when I first got my TT, as I had major problems, and terrible service. Glad you found that problem, Todd!!
Darlene action
[/quote]

I think a lot of folks underestimate how often this occurs in an assembly line environment. The unskilled guy who has been given a box of parts to install doesn't want to be responsible for shutting down an entire line while he fixes something. In many cases, he wouldn't know how to fix it anyway, so he lets it go and he makes his production quota for the day. As a sole proprietor of a marine service business for 15 years, I have corrected my share of new boat problems from many different manufacturers that should have never gotten past QC ranoging from obviously defective components, to just plain sloppy work. Just get it out the door and let warranty deal with it. I'm sure that RV builders like every other production industry accept a certain percentage of failures as acceptable. In many cases, I don't think there is much QC other than a fleeting visual inspection done on the run. I know I couldn't run my business like that. i wouldn't have any customers left.


----------



## Paul Yoder

Thank you for leaving this topic up. I bought a 2007 31FQBHS several months ago. I was just browsing this forum and saw this topic, went out and checked and mine is rubbing. Since it has obviously been like that for the past five years I suppose it takes awhile to critically damage the pipe but I will definitely be fixing this before I take it anywhere.

I had it at the dealer last week for a refrigerator recall and it would've been nice if the dealer would've known and fixed this for me but since the dealer is 65 miles away I suppose I'll just do it myself.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## bicelaw

Wow Todd... That's more than a little disturbing!








I will definitely be checking mine!

Thanks!


----------

